# New member. Just saying Hi!



## Sentra Hybrid (May 9, 2002)

Hey all! Just registered with this forum. I too will be running in the SE-R cup series. Very excited. Hopefully I'll be on the starting grid on June 8-9.

John


----------



## gsr20det (Apr 30, 2002)

*Woo-hoo!*

John,

That's great news!! If you need anything brought up from LA, let me know! 

Tom


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

Sentra Hybrid said:


> *Hey all! Just registered with this forum. I too will be running in the SE-R cup series. Very excited. Hopefully I'll be on the starting grid on June 8-9.
> 
> John *


Hey John, good to see you here.

Damn son, you've been around longer than me.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2002)

Do you guys have *ANY* idea how hot it is going to be at Willow in June?????!!!!!!

I am *so* not looking forward to this... I hope Ryan just makes the races 30 minutes.


----------



## Sentra Hybrid (May 9, 2002)

Hey George! I don't know if I've been around longer than you but you definitely contribute to the list a lot more than I ever had. How's it going out there in the Lone Star State? I know the Dallas Mavericks fans aren't too happy today. Heh heh. At any rate, I hope this road racing thing isn't short lived for me. You know, you should come out and race! You'd put a up a good fight in the SE-R series with the experience you have. Make things real interesting!

Rob, don't know how hot it'll be but June in the desert isn't going to be fun. I plan on cooking my breakfast on my hood the weekend of the race.  

Anyway, I hope to get my suspension back together soon so I can shake the car down at Thunderhill. I have to make sure it doesn't overheat under race conditions. I remember going there last year and I was overheating quite quickly. Since then I took out all the coolant and went to water and water wetter, a bigger radiator and new hoses. I'm hoping my water pump is still good to go. 

John


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

ClassicSE-R said:


> *Do you guys have *ANY* idea how hot it is going to be at Willow in June?????!!!!!!
> 
> I am *so* not looking forward to this... I hope Ryan just makes the races 30 minutes. *


Geez the guy gets married and now he squats when he pees.

What did you do with my friend who drove from LA to Dallas w/o AC and was a _real_ man?


----------

